# Solar panels



## brian c (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi all. What’s the opinions on solar panels.  Already have a 150 w. Panel.   Thinking of adding two more 
See attached.  Cheers brian


----------



## Admin (Nov 22, 2020)

What is the max power voltage and max power current of the panel you have now?


----------



## brian c (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi. Are now there lies an interesting question. Quick answer    Erm. Errr.  Hmmmmm.  I don’t know. When I got the van I was told it had a 150w solar panel. So. That’s what I was going by.  So Phillip.  How do I find out. Please.  Easy now. I am not the brightest on subjects  electrical solar or other. Brian


----------



## Admin (Nov 22, 2020)

Easy answer:

1) Ladder
2) activate the camera on the smartphone
3) insert under panel
4) take a photo of the sticker on the rear of the panel
5) post on forum


----------



## brian c (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi.  Ok. Ladder. Camera .action.  Hey it’s dark outside.   I will do it in the morning    Not that I’m scared of the dark. Honest.  Well.  Maybe. Ooh all right.    Will do in the morning. Thank you Phillip.       Brian


----------



## wildebus (Nov 22, 2020)

and take a measurement - Length and Width.  Can get a good idea from the physical size.


----------



## argoose (Nov 22, 2020)

You also need to have the battery capacity to store the extra harvested energy.
If you have 150W solar and 100Ah battery and add 300W solar, you'll have 450W solar charging 100Ah.
So you'd need to balance harvesting with storage to make it worthwhile.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes more batteries for sure, at least 300amp hour, I run 200w solar and 180ah batts and find in high sun I could easy do with more storage as in extra battery.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Yes more batteries for sure, at least 300amp hour, I run 200w solar and 180ah batts and find in high sun I could easy do with more storage as in extra battery.


Just sell the surplus to the grid!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2020)

Wildbus is really the man to talk to as its his thing and has helped me with his posts regarding mppt regulators etc.


----------



## mfw (Nov 23, 2020)

Some people seem to need more solar than others my last van had a 150w panel used to go to spain and never needed hookup or felt need for additional panels - i'd see if you actually need more solar power first - but a couple of decent AH batteries is where you need to start


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Nov 23, 2020)

brian c said:


> Hi.  Ok. Ladder. Camera .action.  Hey it’s dark outside.   I will do it in the morning    Not that I’m scared of the dark. Honest.  Well.  Maybe. Ooh all right.    Will do in the morning. Thank you Phillip.       Brian


What’s wrong with using flash on your phone scaredy-cat? I’ve got some 250w panels if I can be of any help?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 23, 2020)

Re suppliers, I have found Alpha Batteries very helpful, with good panels at decent prices (don't forget our full member discount)


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2020)

Something that may be of interest depending on the SHAPE of the space you have available on the roof....  Victron panels often have different proportions to most other panels on the market and could suit some requirements better.
For example, you typically tend to see panels that are twice as long as they are wide.  Many Victron panels are much closer to square in shape  (I went for Victron panels for my forthcoming installation for this specific reason)


----------



## myvanwy (Nov 23, 2020)

If the info panel is not readable,, another method (although sounds frightening) is to measure the open circuit voltage at the leads, then short them together and measure the current flowing. Clip on type meter ideal. both done in strong sunlight if any available at this time of year.


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi.   Ok.   Photos show solar  controller,,,,,,  and two     X.  100ah batterys. 3 months old.   ( thank you alpha batts. Thank you wild camping discount )   Tried to get photo of under solar panel.  No joy. Can't find label.  Can't get camera underneath.   So. Measurements are. 26. Ins. X 50. Ins.      After reading previous answers.  Am now slightly worried re to much solar.       We have no intention off ever going abroad(.  Except 5 days October to Germany. Every year ) most of our mohoing is done  end sept to April.   In U.K.         The more isolated the place the better. If we never see another person/ vehicle   Then even better. We only visit civilisation to shop.   Some people say antisocial.  Each to there own.     I digress.    On the roof I have room to fit two more panels up to 26x50ins each.   So I thought winter. Early nights. More solar/ power    When I have sorted out more of what I need then  hi. David.  . For the controllers  victron/ ablemail. Etc. Plus to arrange fitting.  Just at the moment trying to find recommendations of what I need and. When finances smile, slowly get some bits ,hope this helps.    Thanks in advance.  Brian.


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Oops forgot photos.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2020)

I would like to see the battery wire connections in a better picture,two are about right for the 150w panel, remember very little power in winter and may just be able to hold batts up but no extra for usage.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2020)

Not sure about that controller specifically  (I'll have to look up the spec sheets), but there are two styles of dual battery solar controllers - and I don't mean MPPT and PWM.

1) Some Dual Battery controllers will put the main charge into the primary (normally Leisure) battery, and just a small 1A max trickle into the secondary (typically Starter) battery.
2) Some Dual Battery controllers are programmable in terms of the balance between the primary and secondary batteries.

The first type is ok if the idea is to just deal with parasitic losses on the starter battery, such as from an alarm say.
The second type is much more flexible if the goal might be to charge two separate battery banks from a single PV array  (as I think one poster has asked about?).

I think it is worth pointing out that the Votronic Duo Digital Dual Battery Solar Controller that is regularly touted as the way to go is one of the first types.   For most people who just want a trickle into the Starter Battery, that is fine, but it is limited to just 1A maximum into the secondary battery, no matter how big an array is. Even the 430W Dual Votronic that can put near enough 30A through the controller, only 1A maximum of that 30A will go to the starter - or ANY battery bank connected to the secondary output.



Brian, your existing panel, based on the size you quoted is almost certainly a 150W Panel as you say.
Say you add another pair of 150W panels - that will give you 450W _potential _of Solar. 
The rule of thumb with solar is 1W of Solar per 1Ah of Battery.  This would suggest that you will have twice as much solar as you should BUT .... that rule needs to be adapted depending on the individual and the way they use their camper/motorhome.  You said you mainly use your motorhome " ... end sept to April" - At the back end of Sept and in April you would be hard pushed to be harvesting anywhere near to the maximum of the Solar array and you won't be overloading with Solar compared to battery.   TBH, if anything, I would wonder if there is much value in adding extra solar when your usage is mostly over the winter/cooler time of year as the extra it will give you will be marginal I suspect.  
It depends if it suits the way you wild camp, but a portable setup where you can angle the panels might be a more effective option?  (I am going to assume you don't really want the option of a roof-mounted tilting setup).

If you were camping April to End-Sept, then 450W of solar into 200Ah of battery would see the batteries likely refilled every day when wild camping - but even then, you could plan your usage to take advantage of that.  If you have an Inverter, you could use electric to heat the water in the morning, or use electric kettle or ring for breakfast or lunch, knowing you will be back full again for the evening. In that case, I'd stick on as much solar as I had room for


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi. This any better    Oops finger has a stutter


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Again oops. How do you delete some photos.


----------



## Admin (Nov 23, 2020)

brian c said:


> Again oops. How do you delete some photos.


Sorted


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks ok ,batts should be wired pos to pos and neg to neg, but the take of should be pos of the first battery and neg of the second batt for best results.


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Phillip    Trev.   David. And all other contributors.     Ps. The forums. Should be called T.T.    Ie Tina Turner.   Ie. Simply the best.         Brian.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Looks ok ,batts should be wired pos to pos and neg to neg, but the take of should be pos of the first battery and neg of the second batt for best results.


Trev - Hard to tell 100% from the photo, but I think it IS wired that way?
I see it as Bottom battery is providing the +ve, and Top battery providing the -ve.


----------



## Admin (Nov 23, 2020)

brian c said:


> Oops forgot photos.    View attachment 89347View attachment 89349


If you have a voltmeter could you please try and get the panel voltage from the solar controller?


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

You should know David.  You taught me. 
pos batt1. Neg batt2    Pos batt 2. Neg. batt 1   Think I’ve said that right.


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok. Meter on dc. Pointers to red. And black where they join the controller.  Reads 13.8./ 13.7alternating


----------



## Admin (Nov 23, 2020)

brian c said:


> Ok. Meter on dc. Pointers to red. And black where they join the controller


Yes, please.
I may also need you to disconnect one of the wires to get a voltage without a load on the panel.


----------



## brian c (Nov 23, 2020)

Now that’s something I can’t do.  Handicapped at fiddly things in awkward. tight  places. Sorry. Brian


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2020)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Yes, please.
> I may also need you to disconnect one of the wires to get a voltage without a load on the panel.


Assuming you are asking to double-check if the panel is a 12V or 24V panel ....
If it were a "24V" panel, then the voltage at the PV inputs would be around the 30V mark or so, but whatever it is, it would be over the maximum voltage a "12V" panel would read, no?
So even checking with load would still confirm one way or the other?


----------



## Admin (Nov 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Assuming you are asking to double-check if the panel is a 12V or 24V panel ....
> If it were a "24V" panel, then the voltage at the PV inputs would be around the 30V mark or so, but whatever it is, it would be over the maximum voltage a "12V" panel would read, no?
> So even checking with load would still confirm one way or the other?


Panels range in voltage even those that are around 18v. If three panels are being connected together it is important to know the voltage and amperage to connect them by the most method that will give the highest output.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2020)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Panels range in voltage even those that are around 18v. If three panels are being connected together it is important to know the voltage and amperage to connect them by the most method that will give the highest output.


indeed so.  But there tends to be just the two main variations to need to worry about


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2020)

Think mine are between 17/19v open cir.


----------



## Chasn (Nov 29, 2020)

There is no such thing as too much solar. If your battery isn't big enough to soak up the power running the fridge off the inverter soon uses it up. I often power the fridge off the inverter when stopped during the day. It saves gas, is green and avoids having to turn the gas on and off. Unfortunately my fridge takes 15A otherwise I would leave the inverter on overnight as well when wild camping.


----------



## mfw (Nov 29, 2020)

Chasn said:


> There is no such thing as too much solar. If your battery isn't big enough to soak up the power running the fridge off the inverter soon uses it up. I often power the fridge off the inverter when stopped during the day. It saves gas, is green and avoids having to turn the gas on and off. Unfortunately my fridge takes 15A otherwise I would leave the inverter on overnight as well when wild camping.


Have to say my old van only had 150w panel and 2 120ah leisure batteries i think they were - i never used hookup even when it was free - refillable gas is not expensive - even used inverter for hoover and never had problem with power - you are correct about green energy but you could say the same about a portable wind turbine which would almost certainly work a lot better in uk winters


----------



## Robmac (Nov 29, 2020)

mfw said:


> Have to say my old van only had 150w panel and 2 120ah leisure batteries i think they were - i never used hookup even when it was free - refillable gas is not expensive - even used inverter for hoover and never had problem with power - you are correct about green energy but you could say the same about a portable wind turbine which would almost certainly work a lot better in uk winters



I was always good for 3-4 days without any solar panel running my fridge and lighting off of 2xTrojan 125's. I now have 1x100W solar panel which is rigged to trickle charge the vehicle battery when the hab batteries are full.

We are never in one place for more than a couple of days when wildcamping so running the van will charge the batteries in between. Apart from that we would be on EHU so I see little point in increasing my solar power.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2020)

Chasn said:


> There is no such thing as too much solar. If your battery isn't big enough to soak up the power running the fridge off the inverter soon uses it up. I often power the fridge off the inverter when stopped during the day. It saves gas, is green and avoids having to turn the gas on and off. Unfortunately my fridge takes 15A otherwise I would leave the inverter on overnight as well when wild camping.


My little fridge uses one quarter of an amp through a 600w smart soft start inverter.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 29, 2020)

brian c said:


> Hi. This any better    Oops finger has a stutter
> 
> View attachment 89352


hi just to say FALCON on 0800622474. www.falcontechnology.co.uk. fitted mine. 2 or 3 years a go.still going strong.quite happy. ok.pj.


----------



## davef (Nov 29, 2020)

I have a very simple solar set up on my van and would be interested to hear the opinions of  those with more knowledge than me if it is efficient or not. A single panel feeds via controller to the leisure battery which is connected to the starter batteries via a voltage sensitive relay which can operate in both directions ie when either leisure or starter battery reaches the critical voltage the relay trips and connects both together. The tripping voltage seems to be about 13.7v.


----------



## brian c (Nov 29, 2020)

Now that is interesting. Solar charging lbatts. And when full charging sbatts.    My l batts are often full. And s batt on 70 %(. I worry to much about having flat batts ).  Am always saying to my better half.  Switch that off,     Am now lost as to.  Solar. Lithium or what.     Definitely need B2B I think.  David(Wilde) you need to move to Kent.  Thank you all for your answers. Suggestions and future answers.    Love reading all the forums even though they tend to loose me.   (Got lost in Woolworths once as a child ).    Cheers, positive thinking.  ----  the world 1. --  covid 0.      Brian.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2020)

davef said:


> I have a very simple solar set up on my van and would be interested to hear the opinions of  those with more knowledge than me if it is efficient or not. A single panel feeds via controller to the leisure battery which is connected to the starter batteries via a voltage sensitive relay which can operate in both directions ie when either leisure or starter battery reaches the critical voltage the relay trips and connects both together. The tripping voltage seems to be about 13.7v.


Should maily go to les battery and 1amp to starter if using a good mppt regulator.
Volts should rise to 14.4 then drop to standby 13.7 on cycle.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 29, 2020)

davef said:


> I have a very simple solar set up on my van and would be interested to hear the opinions of  those with more knowledge than me if it is efficient or not. A single panel feeds via controller to the leisure battery which is connected to the starter batteries via a voltage sensitive relay which can operate in both directions ie when either leisure or starter battery reaches the critical voltage the relay trips and connects both together. The tripping voltage seems to be about 13.7v.


That is the "classic" VSR setup that is used on many self-conversions.

Works well in keeping the Starter battery maintained alongside the Leisure Battery when on Hookup or using Solar.
What is not so good is that the Batteries (neither Starter or Leisure) are not getting an optimum charge from the Alternator when driving.  This is when a B2B - Battery to Battery - Charger is much better.  However you do lose that bi-directional connection and you need another way to keep the Starter Battery maintained.

In that case, you can use a simple cable connection  (cue the Cornish Pixie with his tedious link to a overpriced heath robinson mott kit) or get a proper Battery Maintainer like a Battery Master or the better (IMO) Ablemail AMT Programmable Maintainer


----------



## brian c (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi     David. I think I am going to have to take a drive up to you ( COVID  permitting).   And let you see what I have explain what I want.  You tell me what I need and ballpark price and work from there.   Fed up with the headaches.   And I know people are being very helpul. But when they say it’s easy. Just disconnect.  Bypass. Alter. They do not always realise what may be easy for them could be very hard/ impossible for others    Anyhow. Time to stop being down.  Read some more on the forum and cheer up.   Brian.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 29, 2020)

brian c said:


> Hi     David. I think I am going to have to take a drive up to you ( COVID  permitting).   And let you see what I have explain what I want.  You tell me what I need and ballpark price and work from there.   Fed up with the headaches.   And I know people are being very helpul. But when they say it’s easy. Just disconnect.  Bypass. Alter. They do not always realise what may be easy for them could be very hard/ impossible for others    Anyhow. Time to stop being down.  Read some more on the forum and cheer up.   Brian.


No Probs.  I am really hoping (and fairly confident) that coming up to springtime we will be in the "herd immunity" phase with vaccines and movements will be a lot closer to normal. Who knows about Jan and Feb  and what is possible!?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2020)

wildebus said:


> No Probs.  I am really hoping (and fairly confident) that coming up to springtime we will be in the "herd immunity" phase with vaccines and movements will be a lot closer to normal. Who knows about Jan and Feb  and what is possible!?


Did someone mention INJECTIONS.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Did someone mention INJECTIONS.View attachment 89550


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 5, 2020)

Polycrystalline better than monocrystaline batteries will charge in low light too with Polycrystalline better for our UK climate mppt controller too


----------



## Steveh2010 (Dec 6, 2020)

brian c said:


> Hi all. What’s the opinions on solar panels.  Already have a 150 w. Panel.   Thinking of adding two more
> See attached.  Cheers brian
> View attachment 89330View attachment 89331View attachment 89330


I added two LiFePo (100ah each) to replace the existing lead acid; can't believe the difference. With a 100W panel, even in bright sun during the summer, and an electric fridge the old batteries would run down over 2 to 3 days. With the new ones the drop overnight was negligible and they were normally back at 100% by morning coffee. So another thing to consider; extra panels or better batteries?


----------



## Brockley (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all, I have a 150 watt solar panel, a Victron 75/15 mppt controller and two brand new 100ah Lucas leisure batteries wired in parallel. As you can imagine, last few weeks has taxed this set up to the extent I need to bring along a power pack just to use the tv! The problem is compounded because we keep the camper on a farm with no hook up and so have to rely on solar charging and not very long drives!

I have a spare 80 watt ‘Enjoy Solar’ panel with the following spec: Volts P. Max 19, Current P. Max 4.12, Open Circuit Voltage 23 and Short Circuit Current 4.57.

I’ve attached a photo of the underside of the existing 150 watt panel. I’ve made a tilting mount for the 80watt panel and would like to join them in parallel. My question is will they be compatible without the larger one frying the smaller one or the Victron controller?

The combined short circuit current is 13.67 amps, this looks like the only figure likely to come close to the maximum capacity of the controller which I’m assuming is 15 amps?

I’d also like to pose another question. We are thinking of eventually changing to a Lifepo4 system and wondered how it might affect the insurance, is it just a case of phoning them and what about certification of the batteries, I know people here buy in from China, but when I asked one seller, they couldn’t provide any international conformity certification so I’ve held back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mfw (Dec 28, 2020)

Brockley said:


> Hi all, I have a 150 watt solar panel, a Victron 75/15 mppt controller and two brand new 100ah Lucas leisure batteries wired in parallel. As you can imagine, last few weeks has taxed this set up to the extent I need to bring along a power pack just to use the tv! The problem is compounded because we keep the camper on a farm with no hook up and so have to rely on solar charging and not very long drives!
> 
> I have a spare 80 watt ‘Enjoy Solar’ panel with the following spec: Volts P. Max 19, Current P. Max 4.12, Open Circuit Voltage 23 and Short Circuit Current 4.57.
> 
> ...


If you are stuck on farm would you not be better with a cheap generator


----------



## Brockley (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for the thought, I do have a Honda EU22i generator but would prefer a system that can be charged in a couple of hours running the genny or driving rather than all day charging and besides, I’m planning a longer trip (hopefully post covid) and just don’t want to be bothered about battery management any longer and would prefer the garage space for other things.

Any help about the issues mentioned above would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mfw (Dec 28, 2020)

Brockley said:


> Thanks for the thought, I do have a Honda EU22i generator but would prefer a system that can be charged in a couple of hours running the genny of driving rather than all day and besides all that, I’m planning a longer trip (hopefully post covid) and just don’t want to be bothered about battery management any longer and would prefer the garage space for other things.
> 
> Any help about the issues mentioned above would be greatly appreciated.


If you head to sunnier climate you should be able to hold your own - here if you could find a portable wind generator you would probably get through at this time of year


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

Im holding up with 200w of panels and two 90ah batteries, never had a flat battery, voltage this morning 13.7 and its dullish weather.


----------



## Brockley (Dec 28, 2020)

Our van is rather energy hungry, I’m glad yours is holding up, but can anyone help me with the questions I’ve posed? Thanks.


----------



## mfw (Dec 28, 2020)

Brockley said:


> Our van is rather energy hungry, I’m glad yours is holding up, but can anyone help me with the questions I’ve posed? Thanks.


You need Wildebus or Phillip tomlinson then


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2020)

Brockley said:


> Hi all, I have a 150 watt solar panel, a Victron 75/15 mppt controller and two brand new 100ah Lucas leisure batteries wired in parallel. As you can imagine, last few weeks has taxed this set up to the extent I need to bring along a power pack just to use the tv! The problem is compounded because we keep the camper on a farm with no hook up and so have to rely on solar charging and not very long drives!
> 
> I have a spare 80 watt ‘Enjoy Solar’ panel with the following spec: Volts P. Max 19, Current P. Max 4.12, Open Circuit Voltage 23 and Short Circuit Current 4.57.
> 
> ...



Yes, you can connect them in parallel, the output will be approx the lowest panel voltage times the combined current.



Brockley said:


> I’d also like to pose another question. We are thinking of eventually changing to a Lifepo4 system and wondered how it might affect the insurance, is it just a case of phoning them and what about certification of the batteries, I know people here buy in from China, but when I asked one seller, they couldn’t provide any international conformity certification so I’ve held back.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Changing to LiFePO4 batteries will give you a more efficient system but if you are still relying on the same solar setup it won't make much difference as you still need the energy from the solar to charge the batteries.

You could get a battery charger with a 50A output and run that from your generator for faster recharge times, or fit a battery to a battery charger to increase the charge rate whilst the engine is running.

The batteries that I have coming from China are from Basen and their batteries have both CE and UR certification.


----------



## Brockley (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks Phil, because the two Lucas leisure batteries are new, I’ll link the 80 watt to the 150 watt panel. Hopefully the extra umph will get me through the next couple of months. I’ll be mounting the 80 watt panel on a tilt and lock frame so that should increase efficiency. I have noticed an improvement in changing through the victron mppt controller. Some dull days I’m actually getting absorption and float charge into the batteries instead of bulk alone.

I’ll pick your brains nearer the time I want to take the plunge and change over to Lifepo4. Cheers.


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been watching this item 








						LITHIUM LiFePO4 12V 200AH Dual Purpose Battery Leisure Caravan Marine Boat  | eBay
					

Condition is "New". Nominal Capacity 200ah. Thousands of charging cycles compared to just a few hundred from a typical lead-acid battery. Can be used in almost every situation where a lead-acid battery is being used.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




I might just put in a cheeky offer


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 28, 2020)

hope you’ve not offered more than me jeff guardian of the purse has said i can look at lithium so i’m checking now saw that ad & also followed links to these seem to be plenty of variety but no prices shown ?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

One of these and a small two stroke genny.


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 28, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> hope you’ve not offered more than me jeff guardian of the purse has said i can look at lithium so i’m checking now saw that ad & also followed links to these seem to be plenty of variety but no prices shown ?



I have not offered yet Ken , I have been looking at this for about 2 weeks now and still cant make my mind up


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 28, 2020)

jeffmossy said:


> I have not offered yet Ken , I have been looking at this for about 2 weeks now and still cant make my mind up


We've also been watching this for a while Jeff but the lack of low temperature cut off has put us off .is a good price though


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 28, 2020)

Steve and Julie said:


> We've also been watching this for a while Jeff but the lack of low temperature cut off has put us off .is a good price though



Yes that is one of my concerns also , I was looking at something like this  to put in line with the charging output , but not sure if the Amps of the unit need to be more









						Digital Temperature Controller Switch Probe 10A Thermostat Control 12V/110-220V  | eBay
					

Output: 1 relay output, capacity = 10A. 1 x 1m Probe Cable. Step 3, press +- to set the desired temperature (press +- to quickly raise and lower). Type: 12V / 110-220V(optional). Step 2, press the SET button once, the display temperature will flash.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 28, 2020)

I was hoping there could be a way round the temperature cut off but haven't a clue I'm not that technical Jeff. Hopefully some one will be able to tell us if you're idea is the solution


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 28, 2020)

https://www.lithiumbattery-rj.com/request-a-quote.htm. 
this was the outfit i meant to put up earlier they have the option of a low temp pad also a bluetooth reader lots of options but no prices 
i have tried looking this company up for reviews etc but r_j leads me to royal jordanian airways though they have a lot of sun not sure about batteries


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 28, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> https://www.lithiumbattery-rj.com/request-a-quote.htm.
> this was the outfit i meant to put up earlier they have the option of a low temp pad also a bluetooth reader lots of options but no prices
> i have tried looking this company up for reviews etc but r_j leads me to royal jordanian airways though they have a lot of sun not sure about batteries


I've sent a email asking for a price for a 200ah with temperature cut off Will report back if I get a reply


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 29, 2020)

Got reply for a 200ah with low temperature cut off £458 shipping£117 and £25 for wire transfer or 5% if you use PayPal shipping takes 35 days
Apparently they have been supplying lithium battery for 16 years with customers worldwide


----------



## TonyB (Dec 29, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> https://www.lithiumbattery-rj.com/request-a-quote.htm.
> this was the outfit i meant to put up earlier they have the option of a low temp pad also a bluetooth reader lots of options but no prices
> i have tried looking this company up for reviews etc but r_j leads me to royal jordanian airways though they have a lot of sun not sure about batteries


The full company name according to their web-site is CRJ Technology limited.
Some reviews have been posted on https://diysolarforum.com/threads/rj-energy-crj-technology-limited.12060/


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 29, 2020)

i tried looking through that link seems to be a few negatives about the way they conduct themselves intellectual property rights etc but the products seem to be good? at 75% of the offer price on the e bay ones we’ve been monitoring , so not urgent will stand back and keep an eye on this pity really


----------



## Brockley (Jan 13, 2021)

Well I linked my 150watt solar in parallel to an 80watt panel mounted on a home made tilt and lock mechanism. I also got rid of pwm controller and replaced it with a Victron 75/15 mppt controller. Bearing in mind we don’t have mains hookup.

Wow, what a difference! The sun is so low in the sky right now but when it’s sunny and I direct the 80watt panel, I’m harvesting 5.5 watts/hour. When that panel is flat this figure drops by half! The Victron 30 day history is showing I’ve got fully charged leisure batteries plus they are getting absorption and float charging which they weren’t before adding the tilt panel.

It’s not stopped me from ordering a 200amp Polinovel Lifepo4 battery with Bluetooth, a 40 amp Victron mains charger and a Victron  30 amp dc to dc charger. I’m liking the Victron gear, it seem pricey, but the quality is definitely there.


----------



## Brockley (Jan 13, 2021)

I added the second panel on the 29th December, you can see the trend since then but this has continued with decent absorption and float charging recorded. You can see that on the 4th January tracking the sun half of the day, I pulled in 10.83 amp hours by the time it dropped off to 89 watts. Not too shoddy for this time of year.


----------

